# How long before your first sub1 BLD? And other misc questions



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

Purely for my viewing pleasure, how long did it take? Also try to comment how much practice you had in between.

I'd also like to know how long it took you to switch over to comms, and what your first sub1 was with (comms versus M2/OP, etc, whatever method before comms)

This won't apply to many people here since not many people are sub1, but I'm curious 

1


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Jun 2, 2011)

sub-1 BLD?


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

This is in the BLD section. And I'm talking about BLD methods.

It's obviously about 4x4 speedsolving.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 2, 2011)

I can't answer the poll as it took me 7 years, or approximately 90 months in total. Switching over to comms was an instant switch, I just decided to do it and I did it. _Getting good_ at using comms took me at least a month or two. I've only gotten sub-1 with comms and not with any other method.


----------



## collinbxyz (Jun 2, 2011)

I haven't done a success at all yet...
I have trouble with memoing the "story".
OFF TOPIC, but what do you do for memo?
I used badmephisto's tut and have attempted a couple times.


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm sorry Chris, making the poll options were really difficult as I knew some of you have been cubing for quite a while and no sub1 successes for quite a while. I do apologize and I'm glad you posted and told me.

I tried to make my poll as fair as possible.


----------



## tim (Jun 2, 2011)

RyanReese09 said:


> I'm sorry Chris, making the poll options were really difficult as I knew some of you have been cubing for quite a while and no sub1 successes for quite a while. I do apologize and I'm glad you posted and told me.
> 
> I tried to make my poll as fair as possible.


 
">19 months"?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 2, 2011)

I think you'll find that many of the people were over 19 months. Since sub-1 3x3x3 BLD is a relatively recent phenomenon (Danyang Chen and Marcus Stuhr and probably Rowe were doing it in 2007, but almost everyone else was 2008 or later), and many of the sub-1 people are long-timers, there are really only a few who will have gotten sub-1 in less than 19 months. On the other hand, if many of them were starting now, they would easily get there in less than 19 months.


----------



## lucarubik (Jun 2, 2011)

i started en december last year and my best is 44 now, im not sure but i would say 4 months, maybe less. I got a 57 lucky when i was using 3OP/ M2


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 2, 2011)

I voted 8 months.
My first success was in late December 2009 and my first sub-1 was in July/August 2010.
^Old Pochmann^.................................^Old Pochmann+M2^


----------



## RyanReese09 (Jun 3, 2011)

If a mod wishes to change the poll options I'd be willing to make it > 19 months.

Didn't even think of doing it .


----------



## porkynator (Jun 20, 2011)

8 months... I started blindcubing in october and today I got my first sub-1


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for the bump - I forgot about the thread, and now I can respond. Mine was 4 years, 3 months.


----------



## KJiptner (Jun 21, 2011)

I started practicing BLD probably around May 2007 and got my first sub-1 in November 2007. I think sub-1 was achieved by Danyang, Marcus Stuhr, Rowe, Rafal, Matyas (maybe), Chi Chu, Joey (maybe a bit later) and me. Sorry, if I'm forgetting somebody. It took me until 2010 to do it in comp. But I've swiched my entire method (memo and exec) in between.


----------



## Tomas1988 (Jun 22, 2011)

5 years and 8 months...


----------



## TMOY (Aug 2, 2011)

Bump
I just dug into the francocube forum to find again the message announcing my first success ever, and according to that message, it happened on September 12, 2008. So 2 years, 10 months and 21 days for me.

With 3OP corners and BH edges.


----------

